# Leonardo DiCaprio - Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x7 MQ/HQ) Update 2



## Claudia (3 Feb. 2016)

*Eric Ray Davidson*



 

*Kirk McKoy for LA Times*



 ​


----------



## MichelleRenee (6 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Eric Ray Davidson Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x2 MQ/HQ)*

Thanks Claudia! :thumbup:


----------



## McCath (6 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Eric Ray Davidson Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x2 MQ/HQ)*

Thank you, Claudia!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (12 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Eric Ray Davidson Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x2 MQ/HQ)*

Congratulation, Leo!!


----------



## sandy0820 (12 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Eric Ray Davidson Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x2 MQ/HQ)*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Claudia (27 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Eric Ray Davidson Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x2 MQ/HQ)*

+1 MQ

*Dani Brubaker



 
*​


----------



## Claudia (1 März 2016)

*AW: Leonardo DiCaprio - Portraits @ 22nd Annual SAG Awards, Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles January 30, 2016 (x3 MQ/HQ) Update*

+4 MQ/HQ
*
Kirk McKoy for LA Times*



 




 

 ​


----------



## Nymehria (1 März 2016)

Thank you !!


----------



## baby12 (3 März 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## dante_23 (4 März 2016)

der oscar war so lange überfällig


----------

